# Powdered Honey



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got some samples from Domino Specialty Ingredients. I wanted to get some of their invert syrup for making queen cage candy. They also sent a jar of powdered honey. It is 100% honey with no genetically modified/engineered additives. It's described as easy to blend and non-hygroscopic. Has anyone used this for making queen cage candy?


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Has it been sterilized?


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have a direct answer for that question. The MSDS that came with it says it tests negative for : E. coli, Salmonella, Staphylococcus Aureus/ Coagulase Positive, and Pseudomonas Aeruginosa. Pesticide residues meet current FDA tolerances. There's a whole lot more data--more than I care to copy. I can always e-mail the company and ask. You might also be able to find the info at dominospecialtyingredients.com. While you are there you can request free samples of their different "sugars."


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

"*canoemake*r The MSDS that came with it says it tests negative for : E. coli, Salmonella, Staphylococcus Aureus/ Coagulase Positive, and Pseudomonas Aeruginosa. Pesticide residues meet current FDA tolerances. There's a whole lot more data--more than I care to copy."

I think that honey is better to feed bees than either syrup or sugar, and would choose it over corn syrup to make bee candy any day.

That is, any day that I knew that it did not come from a hive infected with a bee disease. Since the bee diseases are generally harmless to the human body, they'll neither be tested for nor listed on the MSDS on a product sold for human consumption.

And if you trust that acceptable pesticide levels as determined by the FDA are safe, you've more confidence in the government bureaucracy than I have.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

Beregondo said:


> "*canoemake*
> I think that honey is better to feed bees than either syrup or sugar, and would choose it over corn syrup to make bee candy any day.
> 
> _That is, any day that I knew that it did not come from a hive infected with a bee disease._
> And if you trust that acceptable pesticide levels as determined by the FDA are safe, you've more confidence in the government bureaucracy than I have.


Pretty much sums up what i was thinking....


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

What kind of processing would have to take place to destroy any latent bee diseases?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I am pretty sure that the cost in money (let alone time) to treat your powdered honey with drugs and/or radiation to kill any latent disease would far exceed the value of the powdered honey itself.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Beregondo said:


> I am pretty sure that the cost in money (let alone time) to treat your powdered honey with drugs and/or radiation to kill any latent disease would far exceed the value of the powdered honey itself.


I wasn't implying that the processing is something I would do. Rather, I meant what processes would the manufacturer use to rid the honey of pathogens? What does it take to eliminate/kill AFB spores? Heat? Chemicals? Although we are sure the manufacturer isn't concerned with honeybee diseases, their manufacturing process may unintentionally kill the pathogens that we are worried about. I'm just curious as to what kind of processes it would take to accomplish that.
I agree with you that using honey that may contain disease for queen candy isn't worth the risk, but if I could be confident that it was "clean" it may be a good way to make the candy. So far, it's worth what I paid for it!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Just going from memory, I believe that its 325 deg F for 10 minutes to kill AFB spores in woodenware.


----------

